# Equity release



## Dublin 8 (2 Feb 2020)

I'm 44 and own a property outright. I'm interested in equity release schemes that give me money now. I don't want to leave my property to anyone. Any tips? Company recommendations? How does the Fair Deal scheme with the HSE affect this if I ever need to use that?


----------

